# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  What creature is this?

## timebomb

Hi, folks,

Esther Lee sent me several pictures of a creature. For a while, I thought it was a mutant from one of her _Aphyosemion australe_ pair  :Laughing: . On my God, I thought, this inbreeding thing is going too far, monsters are coming out from her Killifish eggs  :Laughing: 

Esther clarified though, that the creature is her friend's pet. I think it's a newt but I'm not sure.





Loh K L

----------


## budak

looks like an axolotl.

----------


## hwchoy

isn't this considered to be a sacred creature by some central american Indian tribes?

----------


## RonWill

oh dammit! It's adorably cute! My best guess was a 'mud puppy' until Googling proved me wrong  :Opps:  

Interesting addition, I think, to a paludarium... but is it killie-safe?  :Wink:

----------


## Piscesgirl

Very cute lil' critter!

----------


## strung_0ut

I would think a mud puppy too. Don't these guys turn into salamanders? or newts or something.

Regards,
Dennis

----------


## stormhawk

Mudpuppy, Axolotl, these are one and same animal. Since this species has two colour forms, one a greyish form called the mudpuppy and the albino form, called the axolotl.

If I recall correctly these were probably the ancient serpentine creatures in Aztec mythology. Not a sacred animal, but probably feared.

What we see in the picture is the albino form, aka the Axolotl. This newt has an odd ability to remain in neonate form (with the gills). Most newts/salamander efts usually lose their feathery gills when they get to the adult stage. Thats when they absorb most of the oxygen through their slimy skin, which happens to be scaleless.

These will feed on worms and fish and grow to about 5 inches long I think.

----------


## CM Media

> What we see in the picture is the albino form


Jianyang,

I don't think the picture shows an albino form.  :Crying:  Take a look at it's eyes! If it's albino, the eyes should be pinkish red not black. :P

----------


## stormhawk

Yes thats quite right. Probably a leucistic or xanthic form of the species. It happens from time to time. I guess this must have been an offspring of a normal greyish parent and an albino parent, which occasionally results in such an oddball offspring.

Its cute though, but I don't trust it with fish.  :Cool:  

Ron, it could be a culling machine in your paludarium if you prefer.  :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## stormhawk

Did a search online and that bugger in Esther's pic is indeed a leucistic axolotl _Ambystoma mexicanum_. All the info is in the link that budak posted earlier.  :Wink:  

Apparently this species doesn't do too well in temperatures above 24 degC.  :Think:

----------


## nonamethefish

> Mudpuppy, Axolotl, these are one and same animal. Since this species has two colour forms, one a greyish form called the mudpuppy and the albino form, called the axolotl.
> 
> If I recall correctly these were probably the ancient serpentine creatures in Aztec mythology. Not a sacred animal, but probably feared.
> 
> What we see in the picture is the albino form, aka the Axolotl. This newt has an odd ability to remain in neonate form (with the gills). Most newts/salamander efts usually lose their feathery gills when they get to the adult stage. Thats when they absorb most of the oxygen through their slimy skin, which happens to be scaleless.
> 
> These will feed on worms and fish and grow to about 5 inches long I think.


Mudpuppy is more often used to refer to aquatic salamanders of the genus Necturus which remotely resemble axolotls. 

Axolotls get to around a foot in length when fully grown.

----------


## stormhawk

I've just gotten news, apparently this animal is not allowed as a pet under AVA rules. The picture will be removed. I hope you understand.

----------


## timebomb

> I've just gotten news, apparently this animal is not allowed as a pet under AVA rules. The picture will be removed. I hope you understand.


Oh, you don't have to do that, Jianyang. The AVA have their rules but we haven't broken any. It's not against the law to post pictures of banned pets, you know. It's not like we're selling them or something.

Loh K L

----------


## stormhawk

:Think:  If you feel its okay you can re-edit the post. I understand that the AVA is clamping down hard on keepers of illegal pets like most salamanders and reptiles.  :t:

----------


## timebomb

Very well, Jianyang. I would prefer you do it but I won't make an issue of it. I'll put the pictures back. We don't have to worry about the AVA. They're a government body. Having served in one for more than 30 years, I can tell you government bodies are not what many make them out to be. They're rule followers, no doubt but they aren't unreasonable. 

Loh K L

----------

